# Import password into iridium browser



## fengy (Jul 12, 2019)

is it possible to import password into it ? Or do you have a good work around ?
In the setting, we can export password but not importing them.

I can see the password saved in clear here ~/.config/iridium/Default/Login\ Data but this is a binary files with lots of other data. So overwriting this files seems to be complex

I dont want to go through a plugin  which may get my password somewhere in the cloud ....
How would you do that ?


----------

